# Healthy Low Fat Low Calorie Breakfast Ideas?



## SizzlininIN

I'm not a big breakfast eater but when I do I tend to each a pretty high fat - high calorie one and it never fails I'm starving again in a few hours.  Verses if I skip breakfast all together I can not eat till around 2 or 4 in the afternoon.  

I plan to start my walking program again since the warm weather is coming back and I want to start eating more healthy. 

Anyone care to share low fat - low calorie breakfast ideas?  

I'm not a fan of yogurt so thats not an option for myself but may be for others.


----------



## Haggis

Homemade muesli (or even just good old porridge) is the best answer (never mind granola, most varieties involve cooking the oats to give them that crunch in a coating of vegetable oil). You control what goes in it and it does not have any of the added sugar, oil or salt that the majority of ready-made blends do.

Muesli will help keep you hunger-free for quite a while. This is due to the amounts of fibre, protein and good fats present in the various grains (oats, wheat, barley, rye etc), fruits (either fresh or dried) and nuts/seeds that you can put in it.

The following is a blend that I make in huge batches every so often:

8 large handfuls of rolled oats (not instant)
2 large handfuls of wheatbran (looks like sawdust)
1 handful of chopped dried apricots
1 handful of chopped dried dates
1 handful of crumbled walnuts
1 handful of smashed or chopped almonds, hazelnuts or Brazil nuts

Add the oats and bran to a big plastic plastic container with the apricots and dates. Add the walnuts and your other chosen nuts (I usually bash them up in a tea towel). This stores in a sealed plastic container pretty much indefinitely.

It's best if you make it up for eating the night before. I put about 1/2 a cup in a bowl then pour about the same quantity of milk in and let it sit overnight, covered in the fridge. It softens up the grains and leeches the flavour of the fruit right through the mixture.

In the morning you can add more milk if you think it needs it, or some yoghurt if you are so inclined. You can always put some sliced banana, grated apple or some berries over the top as well. You can also throw it in the microwave and heat it up if you want something to warm you up.

I really would not be worrying about low-calorie breakfasts since your body needs a decent sized meal at the start of the day in order to get it kickstarted, especially when you are considering increasing your activity level. The muesli is not what you would call a 'low-calorie' breakfast, but its incredibly healthy. No refined sugars, added fats or sodium. The wholegrains have a low GI and will keep you satisfied for longer. The good fats in nuts and seeds are extremely beneficial and will also lead to you feeling fuller for longer.


----------



## Andy M.

Eggbeaters omlet with low fat shredded cheddar and a few real bacon bits.  Around 250 calories and satisfying as well.

Granted, if you made this dish with real eggs and whole fat cheese, it would taste better, but you asked for low fat and low cal.  This is a regular on my breakfast menu.


----------



## grumblebee

Cottage cheese and fruit is honestly one of the best and easiest breakfasts ever. The combination of good quality, high protein and carbs helps keep you going for awhile and you wont be hungry mid-morning like carb based breakfasts are sometimes known to do. 

I like my cottage cheese with pineapple, melon, berries (blueberries are yummiest! and you can use thawed frozen ones if you cant get fresh), or canned peaches or pears. If you use the canned fruits you can mix in a bit of the fruit juice with the cottage cheese for extra flavour. It's really quite good!

Another good idea for breakfast is 1-2 hard boiled eggs and some sort of carbohydrate. A 1/2 bagel with some low fat cream cheese, an english muffin toasted w/ light margarine and jam, or a small pita pocket with some strawberry cream cheese and 1-2 sliced strawberries. Yum!

I think the trick to a good, healthy, sustainable breakfast is one that contains both carbs and protein.


----------



## SierraCook

Here is my favorite oatmeal recipe.

*Cranberry Oatmeal*

1 1/2 cups quick cooking oats
1 cup cranberries
1/2 cup slivered almonds
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/4 cup brown sugar

Combine all ingredients and store in an airtight bowl until ready to use. 

Bring 1 cup water to boil. Add 1 1/4 Cranberry Oatmeal to boiling water, stirring constantly. Cook, stirring occasionally for 1-2 minutes. Cover and remove from heat; let stand for 3 minutes. Makes 1 serving.


----------



## Haggis

A quarter cup of brown sugar for one person! Little too sweet don't you think. Talk about sugar overload.

Considering you already have the sweetness of the cranberries as well as the fairly sweet spices.


----------



## bethzaring

I fix a hugh bowl of oatmeal weekday mornings for my husband; 1 1/3 cup oats, half milk half water to equal 2 1/2 cups liquid and add 1/8 t. salt at the end.  He eats it plain.  I must be coaxed with raisins, chocolate chips, or a dab of  maple syrup and cinnamon.  A small portion of leftovers is always game for me, even pizza.  Whole wheat toast with peanut butter smeared on it.  I liked that boiled egg idea.   A roll with butter heated in the microwave.  Breakfasts are our friends, it is good to eat them.  And water, lotsa of water before, during and after meals.  When I am trying to lose weight, I load up on water and that really depresses my appetite.  And those fat items I mentioned; butter, choc chips, peanut better, moderation is the key.  The little bit of fat with meals really slows down the digestion process and keeps you full longer.


----------



## Robo410

steel cut oats are excellent and can be made the night before and nuked in the morning.  I always think the slow cooked tastes better so I recommend them.  A whole grain bagel, a smear of low fat cream cheese, a slice of tomato, and a two oz serving of smoked salmon=a fantastic breafast!


----------



## grumblebee

Robo410 said:
			
		

> A whole grain bagel, a smear of low fat cream cheese, a slice of tomato, and a two oz serving of smoked salmon=a fantastic breafast!


 
Agreed.  But for me, I like it sans tomato and with thinly sliced red onion and capers instead. Mmmmm.


----------



## biev

I've received a lot of good ideas here:
Healthy breakfast ideas

A good trick I've found since was to keep a bunch of fruits on the counter all the time, so I can add something healthy and tasty to my breakfast every morning  I try to have some kind of bread or cereal, a fruit and some kind of milk product every morning.


----------



## manspointofview

*Breakfast idea*

I recently began a regiment to loose weight the beginning of this year. Instead of finding something to loose most in a week or two I felt it healthier for me to lose slowly. To date I have lost 50 pounds with the help of nutrionist. My struggle too was with breakfast because I knew I needed to eat but but everything I knew before was not healthy. 

Here is my suggestion for 1 meal that quick and healthy..

- Take 1 slice of whole wheat bread and toast in toaster
- Place 1 egg (or egg beater) and scamble into a small bowl.
- Place egg into microwave and cook 30 seconds
- Remove, turn over and microwave another 20 seconds (*)
- Place egg on toast
- Pour salsa on top (as much as you like because there's no fat & only 20 caloris per Tbl).
- (*)Depending on how much calories & fat your considering you could also place 1 slice of 2% cheese in the seond cooking of the egg.

This meal is very good and filling. Finish of with a banana and 8 oz. 1% milk.


----------



## simplicity

Welcome to D.C.  I'm also new, recently lost weight. Now my BMI (body mass index) is normal.  Hooray!

Like you, my breakfast habits were not healthy. I had trouble finding traditional breakfast fare that I enjoyed that was not fat-carb-calorie laden . 

Remember breakfast means to break(a)fast.  This morning I had 3 oz of roast beef, a couple of slices of tomato and a handful of blueberries...not a nomal breakfast, but a healthy one.   Tomorrow I may have peanut butter on wheat toast.  Who knows?

Your idea looks like a good one.  I like salsa on eggs...as well as a lot of cheese which helped get me into trouble in the first place.

Good Luck with your menus.  You sound as though you're doing great!


----------



## manspointofview

Another option is Kashi makes waffles. They're great tasting a very healthy. I toast 2 and top with Parkay Fat free butter, then use sugar free syrup. I then also eat 1 cup of frozen fruit by popping it in the microwave for 45 seconds.

Total calories for all - 265
Total fat for all -       3


----------



## Constance

I have a friends who eats one hard-boiled egg, one banana, and drinks a bottle of V-8 every morning. 
He is 68 and looks more like 55.
I am not really a breakfast eating, but I have a cup of yogurt every morning.


----------



## manspointofview

I HAVE to have something that keeps me feeling full so I have to find protien and/or fiber. Oatmeal, with raisins and brown sugar is awesome too and quick to make. When all else fails, grap a Slimfast on the way out the door and eat an apple or banana.


----------



## Hawkeye16

Coffee + Oatmeal + Caffine + Blender = Good high energy drink that will sustain you till lunch


----------



## Caine

Haggis said:


> A quarter cup of brown sugar for one person! Little too sweet don't you think. Talk about sugar overload.
> 
> Considering you already have the sweetness of the cranberries as well as the fairly sweet spices.


 
1. If you add it all up, it's more like 3 servings, not 1.

2. Cranberries are not sweet, they are quite tart in fact, unless you use dried cranberries (c'raisins).


----------



## xmascarol1

You know, my hubby and I like a baked apple stuffed with raisins, which I do in the micro.  sometimes we eat some baked custards which I make ahead and have in the frig.  made with skim milk and very little sweetner, all that's there is milk and egg.and about 2 t. sugar, and some vanilla.


----------



## alexa

You know how we're always reminded to eat like a king during breakfast, and that breakfast if the most important meal of the day. It also seems to be the meal most easily skipped during the day. I try my best to have a healthy breakfast and eat right. Will be trying these recipes evryone has shared, and pray I won't be skipping anymore breakfasts.


----------



## babetoo

*break*

i have found that one eggs fried in pam spray, one piece toast with spray marg. two pieces of bacon, micro. a big glass of 2% milk starts the day fine.  

i sometimes have rasion bread or sour dough or rye for toast.

you end up with about 400 cal. i sleep late so is really brunch. no lunch and a healthy dinner are all u need.

babe

its the snacks at night that will kill you. lol


----------

